# Longchamp Neo - handles wrapped in plastic = fake?



## sleepykris

Hi everyone, 

I couldn't find a thread about this and only found information that longchamps with plastic on the handles are fake.  however, i just picked up the bloomingdale's limited edition longchamp large neo tote in emerald and the handles are wrapped in plastic.  the sales lady brought it out from their stockroom as i did not want the display model.  i purchased a regular le pliage at the longchamp store about 2 weeks ago and the handles were not wrapped in plastic - the sales lady opened up a new one in front of me and the whole bag was in a plastic bag.

are the plastic wrapped handle normal for the neo pliages?  i refuse to buy on ebay because i cannot tell fakes unless they are really bad.  

Thanks!


----------



## MahoganyQT

My medium bamboo tote came wrapped in plastic that was perforated so that it easily came apart from the handles. I doubt that Bloomies would have fake bags. My two other LP bags had handles that weren't wrapped in plastic.


----------



## Maice

The handles of the  Longchamp bags I bought from Bloomies also had plastic on their handles.  For other brands, having plastic on the handles means it's most likely fake.  I've learned here on the Longchamp subforum that this is not the case for Longchamp - there are authentic Longchamp bags that really have plastic (usually perforated) wrapped on the handles.  Some fakes could definitely still have plastic on the handles too though - it just means that for Longchamp, having plastic on the handles doesn't automatically mean it's fake.


Hope that helps/makes sense.  I agree with the prior poster that if you bought it from Bloomie's, it is highly unlikely that it's fake. I can understand your paranoia though - I even had the first Longchamp I bought from Bloomie's authenticated here because I was paranoid.  My bag was definitely authentic and confirmed by the authenticator here as such.


----------



## sleepykris

Thank you both for your input!  Puts my mind at ease.  I had read online about some people returning fake purses to the dept stores so I'm paranoid.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Good! Now it's time to post a pic of your new bag!!!


----------



## sleepykris

MahoganyQT said:


> Good! Now it's time to post a pic of your new bag!!!



Here you go . The emerald neo is unstuffed, and the plum planetes is stuffed.


----------



## sleepykris

And here is the hydrangea which is my current purse and has a purse to go inside. I have gone longchamp crazy.


----------



## EGBDF

Those are such nice colors! Enjoy your Longchamps!


----------



## MahoganyQT

sleepykris said:


> And here is the hydrangea which is my current purse and has a purse to go inside. I have gone longchamp crazy.




Great bags! Don't feel bad..I purchased 3 over the last month!!


----------



## anonymoose410

sleepykris said:


> Here you go . The emerald neo is unstuffed, and the plum planetes is stuffed.



I love this Longchamp color! How does the le pliage neo stack up to the old planetes? I'm not a fan of the plastic zipper so I haven't purchased one (yet)


----------



## sleepykris

Thanks Mahogany and EGBDF!

Anonymoose - I just started carrying the neo today and have not yet carried the planetes. To be honest, I'm not a fan of the plastic zipper either, it makes the bag look slightly sporty though the emerald color of the zipper itself makes it blend in and the emerald color of the bag itself and the matching handles make it a bit more formal.  However, I do find the zipper easier to open than on my regular pliage.  I'm  on the fence about the satin material, I think the fabric used for the planetes looks better.   Hopefully the satin on your neo won't pill?  Hopefully LC will bring planetes back in the future, it's a lot prettier!


----------



## Serenitylashes

Hi everyone,

I recently bought a large neo navy from a Facebook seller and it turned out to be fake. It also had plastic wrapped on the handles but they are not perforated. I sent photos of the differences between the one she sold me and bought from boutique and her reason was that those sold in boutiques and from reseller is different as her supplier got from Longchamp warehouse which is in France. Seriously??!! Don't the warehouse/factory in France produce the same product?? It doesnt make sense that boutique and reseller got from the warehouse/ factory is different. I seriously don't understand what she is trying to say. I think it's not that easy for an outsider to get from the warehouse right? And I dont think these companies will allow such things.


----------



## MMMommy

I recently ordered a large Planetes from Bloomingdales.com and an LM Cuir Tote from Nordstrom.com.  Both had perforated plastic on the handles and looked pristine and never been handled.  I assume they are authentic with the perforated plastic on the handles coming from Bloomingdales.com and Nordstrom.com.


----------



## attykei

I have a question. Is there really a LC Neo in Turquoise? They say it's a limited edition but I'm not so sure because LC website doesn't show that color.


----------



## MMMommy

attykei said:


> I have a question. Is there really a LC Neo in Turquoise? They say it's a limited edition but I'm not so sure because LC website doesn't show that color.



Do you mean the Emerald Limited Edition Neo?

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...=1112400&CategoryID=16958&LinkType=#fn=spp=29

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...o-medium?ID=1037080&CategoryID=16958#fn=spp=1

Or these older styles in turquoise--

http://www.whatshebuys.com/brands-longchamp-handbags-turquoise-longchamp.html

There also used to be the Le Pliage in turquoise.


----------



## attykei

MMMommy said:


> Do you mean the Emerald Limited Edition Neo?
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...=1112400&CategoryID=16958&LinkType=#fn=spp=29
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...o-medium?ID=1037080&CategoryID=16958#fn=spp=1
> 
> Or these older styles in turquoise--
> 
> http://www.whatshebuys.com/brands-longchamp-handbags-turquoise-longchamp.html
> 
> There also used to be the Le Pliage in turquoise.


No, I saw in a store (not a Longchamp store) that they are displaying Turquoise LP Neo. I don't think that's an Emerald because it's lighter in color. 

This http://www.lakako.com/post/827244497311375103


----------



## attykei

MMMommy said:


> Do you mean the Emerald Limited Edition Neo?
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...=1112400&CategoryID=16958&LinkType=#fn=spp=29
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...o-medium?ID=1037080&CategoryID=16958#fn=spp=1
> 
> Or these older styles in turquoise--
> 
> http://www.whatshebuys.com/brands-longchamp-handbags-turquoise-longchamp.html
> 
> There also used to be the Le Pliage in turquoise.


http://www.lakako.com/post/827244497311375103

There's the link. i saw it in their store and it is a Turquoise and not the Emerald.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sleepykris said:


> are the plastic wrapped handle normal for the neo pliages?  i refuse to buy on ebay because i cannot tell fakes unless they are really bad.



Hi there, your worries are not unfounded. My first LC, a MLH plum Planetes was bought from a reseller (non US) whom insisted authenticity. She had great reviews too. I received mine with the handles wrapped, complete with care card and the LC paper bag. I was so pleased with it that I started looking at her listings again, only to see the LE Year of The Horse back in a variety of colors. Now, this bag was launched only in red and black. That got me suspicious. I finally posted pictures of my plum Planetes on the authenticity thread and was told it was a fake. I did succeed in getting a refund but not without undue stress and hassle. Going forward,  I only buy from authorised dealers as per LC's website or from the big departmental stores. Anyway,  just sharing my story and now, back to your bags! Great color choices,  loving them all!


----------



## sleepykris

attykei said:


> http://www.lakako.com/post/827244497311375103
> 
> There's the link. i saw it in their store and it is a Turquoise and not the Emerald.



i think that's emerald but the light is hitting it in a weird way to make it look turquoise.  i have not seen turquoise at the longchamp store in that style.


----------



## sleepykris

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hi there, your worries are not unfounded. My first LC, a MLH plum Planetes was bought from a reseller (non US) whom insisted authenticity. She had great reviews too. I received mine with the handles wrapped, complete with care card and the LC paper bag. I was so pleased with it that I started looking at her listings again, only to see the LE Year of The Horse back in a variety of colors. Now, this bag was launched only in red and black. That got me suspicious. I finally posted pictures of my plum Planetes on the authenticity thread and was told it was a fake. I did succeed in getting a refund but not without undue stress and hassle. Going forward,  I only buy from authorised dealers as per LC's website or from the big departmental stores. Anyway,  just sharing my story and now, back to your bags! Great color choices,  loving them all!



Thank you!

oh how horrible, thank goodness you got your money back, and you should be paid for your time too.  

 i kinda can tell which purses are real, but some of the purses in the authentication thread still confuse me.  when i got my first longchamp, i thought it LOOKED fake even though purchased at the boutique.  did anyone get this impression?  i am talking about the regular pliage line.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sleepykris said:


> Thank you!
> 
> oh how horrible, thank goodness you got your money back, and you should be paid for your time too.
> 
> i kinda can tell which purses are real, but some of the purses in the authentication thread still confuse me.  when i got my first longchamp, i thought it LOOKED fake even though purchased at the boutique.  did anyone get this impression?  i am talking about the regular pliage line.



Agree it was really horrible but thankfully,  it did not curb my love for the brand. Determined to purchase an authentic bag, I bought my first LC planetes from Nordies, used a freight forwarder to ship to my country (I reside out of US) and I must say after examining the black Planetes vs the fake Plum Planetes which I returned to the reseller.  I can say the fake bag was a very good fake. Every little detail was spot on except for one tell tale sign and the weight and feel of the nylon was also different. It was not as thick as the authentic. Anyway, it was a lesson learnt for me.


----------



## Aniesha.noor

Not all of THe handle covered plastic bag Is fake. How to detect it is too see how tight it is. The authentic one has the handle covered in plastic but not that tight, usually really loose


Aniesha noor
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cwc3

for those who own the eiffel tower bag. does the handle wrap in plastic? i am eyeing one on ebay but cant tell if its authentic. thanks!


----------



## seton

cwc3 said:


> for those who own the eiffel tower bag. does the handle wrap in plastic? i am eyeing one on ebay but cant tell if its authentic. thanks!



i dont own one but I own the Statue of Liberty and the Sarah Morris LE and both come folded in a clear plastic bag, like any ole LP.


----------



## jesuisophie

Hi I just have a question, does all Longchamp Emerald Neo have a distinctive "longchamp" tag on the pocket?Like this one 

http://www.momokorea.com/images/detailed/67/63324045_04_500.jpg


----------



## adottedbug

Hello! I am a new owner of Long Champ LP Neo Black Small with strap. I have received this as a gift. Please help me authenticate my bag. Thank you very much in advance for your help


----------



## goldfish19

adottedbug said:


> Hello! I am a new owner of Long Champ LP Neo Black Small with strap. I have received this as a gift. Please help me authenticate my bag. Thank you very much in advance for your help



These should be posted in the "authenticate this longchamp" thread.


----------



## navyblonde

Hi I would just like to ask what are the 3 digit codes for the sizes for neo? Thanks.


----------



## Drine Maloles

EGBDF said:


> Those are such nice colors! Enjoy your Longchamps!


Does LC come with paper Tags?


----------



## goldfish19

Drine Maloles said:


> Does LC come with paper Tags?



Some do when purchased at a department store. I've bought from an LC boutique but there was no tag. 

Note though that paper tags do not guarantee authenticity.


----------



## Drine Maloles

I thought they dont come with tags. Thanks though. I bought mine online its the LC LP SSH in black. And I have the feeling it is not the real deal bec of there are some minnor stictching though. But other things are matching the key note to check


----------



## goldfish19

Drine Maloles said:


> I thought they dont come with tags. Thanks though. I bought mine online its the LC LP SSH in black. And I have the feeling it is not the real deal bec of there are some minnor stictching though. But other things are matching the key note to check



Better to post on the authentication thread. Also please read page one of the same thread  for guidelines and proper format


----------



## mommybee

adottedbug said:


> Hello! I am a new owner of Long Champ LP Neo Black Small with strap. I have received this as a gift. Please help me authenticate my bag. Thank you very much in advance for your help


----------

